# The Hobbit in Limbo: No Mo Del Toro



## Dannyalcatraz (May 31, 2010)

Damn!

Director quits 'Hobbit' film over production delay (AP) - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 31, 2010)

MGM woes -- maybe James Cameron will fly in and save the day!


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2010)

I read this over on AVClub and it sucks. I was really looking forward to his vision of Middle Earth. Any other ideas for good directors on this project? I'm coming up blank at the moment.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 1, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe they will tap Neill Blomkamp and bring him along.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 1, 2010)

Could you please edit the thread title? It makes it sound like Del Toro passed away.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 1, 2010)

Ugh, that sucks. There are other talented directors out there though.

Plus, perhaps this means del Toro will get to make his Mountains of Madness movie.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a sad panda.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 1, 2010)

Starman said:


> I read this over on AVClub and it sucks. I was really looking forward to his vision of Middle Earth. Any other ideas for good directors on this project? I'm coming up blank at the moment.




Considering the problems they are having getting it out, I'd be surprised if any director jumps in before the issues are worked out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's hoping Uwe Boll didn't pay his phone bill, cable bill, or ISP bill and is currently rediscovering himself in a Tibetan Monastery.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Here's hoping Uwe Boll didn't pay his phone bill, cable bill, or ISP bill and is currently rediscovering himself in a Tibetan Monastery.





Having seen his work, I am sure he is _selfless_.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 1, 2010)

Remus Lupin said:


> I'm a sad panda.



Don't be! Maybe this can cheer you up:


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 1, 2010)

I am thinking the only way for this movie to get made is someone other than MGM takes it up.  Just too many problems and they are bleeding dollars.  They can kill the project and write it off on their taxes!


----------



## Starman (Jun 1, 2010)

LightPhoenix said:


> Considering the problems they are having getting it out, I'd be surprised if any director jumps in before the issues are worked out.




Oh, I agree. I'm just trying to think of which director would be right for the job assuming the legal wrangling gets worked out. Yes, there are some talented directors out there but which one is right for this job?


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm hoping del Toro still has a strong influence on the setting.  The fact that he's still going to be credited as a writer gives me hope.  If he goes back later (once production actually starts) as a producer, it may be just as good as (possibly even better than) if he was directing.

IMDB shows that he's also working on an english version of The Orphanage.  Hmm...


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 2, 2010)

Perhaps PJ will feel like directing by the time they get around to shooting it. 

Other than that I have no idea who might take over. Spielberg and Jackson worked together on Tin Tin, but I doubt he'd be interested. 

Perhaps Senior Spielbergo?


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can somebody tell me who Del Toro is and what he's famous for? And how do you guys think he'd envision _the Hobbit?_

I rarely keep up with actors or directors. I've met a few but not many impressed me. A couple maybe.

But a lot of you guys seem to think he'd have done a good job on the Hobbit. What were you guys expecting him to do with it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 2, 2010)

Guillermo Del Toro is a fairly accomplished director, and while you may not care for his subject matter, his movies almost always have arresting visuals.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> But a lot of you guys seem to think he'd have done a good job on the Hobbit. What were you guys expecting him to do with it?



http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-off-topic/260059-peter-jacksons-influence-hobbit.html
del Toro's Work with Pan's Labyrinth and Hellboy 2 filled me with hope of a darky magical Middle Earth ready to serve up dragon sized portions of Nightmare Fuel.



> The first film will stand on its own, and the second will be a transition and fusion with Peter's world. I plan to change and expand the visuals from Peter's, and I know the world can be portrayed in a different way. Different is better for the first one. For the second, I have the responsibility of finding a slow progression and mimicking the style of Peter. —Del Toro on tonal consistency with Jackson's trilogy[26]


----------



## nerfherder (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> Can somebody tell me who Del Toro is and what he's famous for?




Del Toro


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, if that's the fella then I've even seen an interview with that guy. I don't pay much attention to actors and directors, as far as trying to remember them though.

Met Robert Mitchum at a filming (he made me laugh), and Shatner, and Nimoy (actually liked him), and Glenn Ford once (really liked him). Most of em though don't care for much.

But if Del Toro did _Pan's Labyrinth_ and _Hellboy 2_, then yeah, I can see what you guys are talking bout. I'd have liked to have seen what he did with the Hobbit. Shame he's out.


----------



## Starman (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, Alfonso Cuarón (Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, Children of Men) would be a fine fit for _The Hobbit_.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 3, 2010)

Starman said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, Alfonso Cuarón (Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, Children of Men) would be a fine fit for _The Hobbit_.




Oooh, good pull.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 3, 2010)

From what I heard this morning, it sounds like nothing is going anywhere until MGM manages to find its way out of their current financial situation.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, if we can't get someone like that...what is Terry Gilliam doing these days?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 4, 2010)

Thornir Alekeg said:


> From what I heard this morning, it sounds like nothing is going anywhere until MGM manages to find its way out of their current financial situation.




Yup, The Hobbit, the Stargate films and Bond are all in limbo right now. Are there any other franchises MGM has it's hands on?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 6, 2010)

Sad, but perhaps now we can get Quentin Tarantino to direct a proper _Kill Smaug_ movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 6, 2010)

And now, a scene from _Middle Earth Fiction:_

*Jimmie*: I don't need you to tell me how freaking good my coffee is, okay? I'm the one who buys it. I know how good it is. When Bonnie goes shopping she buys _NADA._ I buy the gourmet expensive stuff because when I drink it I want to taste it. But you know what's on my mind right now? It AIN'T the coffee in my kitchen, it's the dead HOBBIT in my stable. 

*Jules: *Oh, Jimmie, don't even worry about that... 

*Jimmie:* No, No, No, No, let me ask you a question. When you came pulling in here, did you notice a sign out in front of my castle that said Dead Hobbit Storage? 

*Jules*: Jimmie, you know I ain't seen no... 

*Jimmie:* Did you notice a sign out in front of my house that said Dead Hobbit Storage? 

*Jules:* [pause] No. I didn't. 

*Jimmie:* You know WHY you didn't see that sign? 

*Jules: *Why? 

*Jimmie: *'Cause it ain't there, 'cause _storing dead hobbits ain't my freaking business_, that's why!


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 6, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 7, 2010)

Of course now it occurs to me that I should have called the "movie"_ Pulp Tolkien_.



El Mahdi said:


> If they made that movie, maybe we'd finally see what's in that damn briefcase chest...




Saruman's soul?


----------



## Goodsport (Jun 7, 2010)

How about Michael Bay? 


-G


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 7, 2010)

I think having so few source-material reasons to have things explode- with the possible exceptions of the effects of Smaug's atttacks- would simply drive him insane.

As a result, we'd wind up with some horrible mish-mash of his past films, so Smaug would be some kind of Decepticon, Bilbo would be played by Martin Lawrence, and the city Smaug attacks would be a fortified island with all kinds of alchemical weapons on it...


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think Uwe Boll is doing anything.  Maybe get him to direct?


----------



## ssampier (Jun 11, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think having so few source-material reasons to have things explode- with the possible exceptions of the effects of Smaug's atttacks- would simply drive him insane.
> 
> As a result, we'd wind up with some horrible mish-mash of his past films, so Smaug would be some kind of Decepticon, Bilbo would be played by Martin Lawrence, and the city Smaug attacks would be a fortified island with all kinds of alchemical weapons on it...




That sounds like a good movie idea! 

However, don't call it the Hobbit.

Bad Dragon Island?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually, I think Michael Bay would recast that movie.  Martin Lawrence simply isn't up to the job.

I'm thinking...Ice Cube.  Not only can he play Bilbo a bit more convincingly (being a bit rounder of face, etc.), he could deliver *the soundtrack*, _especially_ if he hooks up with Dr. Dre again.

Gandalf?  Samuel L. Jackson...in _whiteface!_

Thorin?  Danny DeVito.

Smaug could be voiced by James Earl Jones...but that would be too obvious.  And Sean Connery has been down that road already.  Perhaps they could electronically string together the relevant syllables from the performances of Don LaFontaine and process it a bit to make it more...dragon-y.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 11, 2010)

goodsport said:


> how about michael bay?




aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 11, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...what is Terry Gilliam doing these days?




I still have not forgiven Terry Gilliam for Tideland.

How about Joss Whedon?

I'd wonder what the Hobbit would look like if John Carpenter or Clive Barker took a whack at it?


----------



## Phaezen (Jun 11, 2010)

According to Ian McKellen's twitter feed the sets and scripts for the Hobbit are ready and casting is happening this month.  No mention of director though.

Twitter / Ian McKellen: "Hobbit" sets are ready, s ...

Twitter / Ian McKellen: The films will get made. I ...


----------



## Mark (Jun 11, 2010)

What a great guy to twitter such a salve for the fans.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2010)

Deset Gled said:


> How about Joss Whedon?




I'm not ready for hobbits cursing in Chinese and Orcs disappearing in puffs of smoke.




> John Carpenter



Bilbo would have an eyepatch and Smaug would be a shapeshifter.



> Clive Barker




The One Ring would be black & gold and would be mutable in form.  Gandalf would have pins sticking out of his hat, and his robes would be leather.


----------



## coyote6 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm not ready for hobbits cursing in Chinese and Orcs disappearing in puffs of smoke.




Also, not enough tiny badass women in the Hobbit. Maybe if Bilbo were replaced with Lidda.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2010)

URGENT: Peter Jackson Negotiating To Direct ‘The Hobbit’ Films – Deadline.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 25, 2010)

BAH!  Jackson is a_ HACK!_
_
...kidding_


----------



## CrimsonReaver (Jun 25, 2010)

Of all the potential replacements considered, rumored, or suggested for stepping into Del Toro's shoes - Raimi, Blomkamp, Cuarón, etc. - I can't say I'd be happy with any of them.  Not for _The Hobbit_.  It *has* to be Del Toro or Jackson.  I honestly can't imagine anyone else approaching it with the same vision and vigor of those two.  And if the film is ever going to get made (and the longer the MGM clusterflock drags on, the less likely that seems), I don't want it done half-assed, by someone who's just a hired gun to direct.  If the director is madly passionate about the project, if they aren't bound to it mind and soul, then I'd rather it never get made.  (And I pretty much feel that way about every project, not just _The Hobbit_.)


----------



## tecnowraith (Jun 26, 2010)

Well we now know Raimi will not be doing it cause is busy working Warcraft film.

Over here is a new interview for official:
Sam Raimi discusses Warcraft movie


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 26, 2010)

Perhaps that is just a cover story.

Or maybe...juuuuuuuust maybe...he's doing a movie that combines BOTH!

World of Hobbitcraft?  World of Warhobbits?  Hobbits of Warcraft?

Or better yet...

*World of the Army of Darkhobbits!*


----------



## coyote6 (Jun 26, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or maybe...juuuuuuuust maybe...he's doing a movie that combines BOTH!
> 
> World of Hobbitcraft?  World of Warhobbits?  Hobbits of Warcraft?
> 
> ...




Doesn't really matter. Any of those movies, you know there won't be any donkeyhorses.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm not touching that joke with a 10' pole...because I can't buy one.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 26, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or maybe...juuuuuuuust maybe...he's doing a movie that combines BOTH!
> 
> World of Hobbitcraft?  World of Warhobbits?  Hobbits of Warcraft?




Wait.. so the movie will be based on the Gnomeregan instance?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 28, 2010)

And the latest:  Movie Talk: Peter Jackson Running Into Union Trouble on 'The Hobbit'

Apparently, Peter Jackson's efforts to make _The Hobbit _are coming up short.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 29, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Apparently, Peter Jackson's efforts to make _The Hobbit _are coming up short.









Also: that sucks. How many really good fantasy movies have been made in the past 20 years? We really could use one (or two) more.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 29, 2010)

So who will make what movie first?

Peter Jackson:  The Hobbit

Terry Gilliam: Don Quiote


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 29, 2010)

Uwe Boll: _ Predator versus Gelfling_ will be made before either.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 29, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And the latest:  Movie Talk: Peter Jackson Running Into Union Trouble on 'The Hobbit'
> 
> Apparently, Peter Jackson's efforts to make _The Hobbit _are coming up short.





The Dwarves were bound to unionize sooner or later.




Relique du Madde said:


> So who will make what movie first?
> 
> Peter Jackson:  The Hobbit
> 
> Terry Gilliam: Don Quiote





Are we saying that Jackson is tilting at Ringmills?  Unless there is an untimely death, I think both will get made but as to which first, that is an excellent question.


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 16, 2010)

Sunlight breaks through the clouds!

'Lord of the Rings' prequel gets green light

...though the labor issues with the Dwarves haven't been resolved yet...


----------



## horacethegrey (Oct 22, 2010)

Huzzah!!! Some further good news!

Peter Jackson and New Line Announce 'Hobbit' Casting - Heat Vision



> Martin Freeman is set to star as Bilbo Baggins in Peter Jackson's two-movie adaptation of The Hobbit.
> 
> New Line confirmed the Freeman news, rumored for months, and also took steps to clear up other casting rumors by announcing a slew of other names, many of whom will play key roles of as part of the Company of Dwarves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 22, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Uwe Boll: _ Predator versus Gelfling_ will be made before either.




And just like I said...its due in theaters this Christmas!!!







Kidding!


----------



## Orius (Oct 23, 2010)

So they're looking to cast Beorn?  That's a good sign, I was always hoping they'd include him.  

As for the voice of Smaug, I still stand by my opinion that they should get James Earl Jones.  I think a deep, booming voice would work well for an old and powerful dragon, and his voice is good for that.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmm. I agree that "deep and booming" is good, but I think JEJ has the wrong... Not sure how to say it. Tone? Inflection? Not sure. It's deep, but it doesn't feel right for Smaug.

Not _regal_ enough, is maybe the word I'm looking for. (Plus, I don't want to hear the Vader/Smaug jokes. I got sick enough of the Elrond/Agent Smith jokes.)

Christopher Lee would be _perfect_ if he wasn't already Saruman. (True, he could do both, but I think his voice is too distinctive for that to work.)


----------



## Klaus (Oct 23, 2010)

Over at CircvsMaximvs someone suggested Ian McShane (and I did love his voice as Tai Lung in King Fu Panda).

Miguel Ferrer also has a decent voice (and specially evil as Shan Yu in Mulan).


----------



## jonesy (Oct 23, 2010)

If only Tony Jay wasn't dead. He'd be perfect.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 23, 2010)

John Hurt does a very good "voice of the dragon" on BBC's Merlin, but I wouldn't want him to get typecast.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2010)

There are lots of name actors who have voiced dragons- Sean Connery- or have the bass to do it- Patrick Warburton- but I'd love them to go with a new or little used voice, perhaps even one with an accent not usually heard in films targeting the English-speaking market.

German?  Chinese?  Someone from Africa?  Any of this plus a host of others could add an air of the exotic to the drake in question.


----------



## Klaus (Oct 23, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There are lots of name actors who have voiced dragons- Sean Connery- or have the bass to do it- Patrick Warburton- but I'd love them to go with a new or little used voice, perhaps even one with an accent not usually heard in films targeting the English-speaking market.
> 
> German?  Chinese?  Someone from Africa?  Any of this plus a host of others could add an air of the exotic to the drake in question.



Stellan Skarsgard?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 25, 2010)

I have to say, I'd like to see/hear Michael Clarke Duncan voice Smaug. The guy's voice is beyond intimidating. And as a plus, he already voiced Atlas in the God of War games.

That said, it would also be interesting to have a more sibilant voice for the dragon, rather than the stereotypical earth-shaking voice. But I'm having trouble coming up with any ideas on that front.

And I can't wait to find out who they cast as Beorn!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't believe I didn't think of this before, but... George Takei.

He's got the deep resonant voice, with just the faintest hint of accent to make it seem "exotic" as compared to the voices of the other characters around him.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 8, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Can't believe I didn't think of this before, but... George Takei.
> 
> He's got the deep resonant voice, with just the faintest hint of accent to make it seem "exotic" as compared to the voices of the other characters around him.



Yeah, but then I'd keep hearing Mulan's patriarch ghost...


----------

